# New section to post artistic nudes



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 28, 2017)

Everybody with access to the BH will have access to this section too. In here you can post all kinds of nudity in art.


----------



## NO (Feb 28, 2017)

This is redundant to me because the nudes I see in the BH are already artistic.


----------

